# Wet Anchor mounting of fence posts ?



## Sven (Dec 25, 2007)

We don't want metal posts but I worry about wood posts mounted in concrete, even if done correctly to avoid moisture buildup. I've see a couple of fences that were mounted with Wet Anchors, leaving the post sitting nice and dry, above the ground.


If it weren't for winds, I'd just go ahead with that Wet Anchor solution, but I wonder if the post monting will be rigid enough to hold up against the canyon winds we sometimes get. I haven't seen Wet Anchors mentioned in any of the fence books or articles I've got or found and suspect that might be the reason ?

Thoughts ?

Thanks,



-Sven


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

There are many products that use the term "wet anchor".

If it is a steel connector or 4x4s that is set in the concrete, it is not recommented for fence posts. Anything that is just connected with a single bolt or two can be used for decks where there is other bracing, but does not have the strength to be used as a fence post, where your load is horizontal.


----------



## Sven (Dec 25, 2007)

concretemasonry said:


> If it is a steel connector or 4x4s that is set in the concrete, it is not recommented for fence posts.
> ...
> where your load is horizontal.



Thanks, that's kind of what I suspected. 

Until I saw a beautiful fence that was built that way I'd never considered it an option but thought maybe the builder knew something I didn't. S/he had done a great job other than the wet anchors but maybe there is some bracing inside the fence that I don't see.

I'll shelve that option and go back to metal posts hidden with wood.


Thanks again,




-Sven


----------

